
Show HN: Introductory book about writing webapps with Go - thewhitetulip
http://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-textbook
======
brudgers
Link to Book: [https://thewhitetulip.gitbooks.io/webapp-with-golang-anti-
te...](https://thewhitetulip.gitbooks.io/webapp-with-golang-anti-
textbook/content/)

I'm curious, what motivated writing it?

If pull requests are appropriate, are there some overall editorial themes?

------
thewhitetulip
I'd love feedback on the book

